# Covid Vaccine Storage Requirements, Costs, Availability and Effectiveness



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Good News: *
-The results of phase 3 clinical trials showed their mRNA vaccine was 90 percent effective in preventing Covid-19 symptoms and did not produce adverse side effects among thousands of volunteers. 


*Bad News:*

It appears to be effective at bestowing protection against Covid-19, yet is extremely fragile: it must be stored at -80 degrees Celsius (-112 degrees Fahrenheit) or else it falls apart.
Requires (Pfizer vaccine ) two dosages.
"Most freezers in most hospitals anywhere in the world are -20C," said Lang. "This is four times colder."
Based on advance purchase agreements signed with Pfizer, she calculated that 1.1 billion doses had been snapped up entirely by wealthy nations. "There's not much left for everyone else," she told AFP.



*Cost and Dosage:
-* At the cost of $40 per treatment, which consists of *two separate shots*, richer nations have rushed to order tens of millions of doses. But it is less clear what poorer nations can expect. 

*Much more on this* Poorer nations face vaccine wait as West locks down supply


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> *Good News: *
> -The results of phase 3 clinical trials showed their mRNA vaccine was 90 percent effective in preventing Covid-19 symptoms and did not produce adverse side effects among thousands of volunteers.
> 
> 
> ...


I can see trying to keep the vaccine so cold will have issues with people monitoring the temp and equipment failure of some type. I wonder how cold your every day hospital freezer can get? Let alone at clinics. In the PH there are so many brownouts without adequate electrical backup. Can you imagine a business spending millions on the vaccine to only see it disappear if it wasn't kept cold enough.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> *Good News: *
> -The results of phase 3 clinical trials showed their mRNA vaccine was 90 percent effective in preventing Covid-19 symptoms and did not produce adverse side effects among thousands of volunteers.
> 
> 
> ...





M.C.A. said:


> *Good News: *
> -The results of phase 3 clinical trials showed their mRNA vaccine was 90 percent effective in preventing Covid-19 symptoms and did not produce adverse side effects among thousands of volunteers.
> 
> 
> ...


So if you could get the vaccine you will still be locked down with everyone else unable to travel. For me there is no Covid spreading in my area so why bother.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> *Good News: *
> -The results of phase 3 clinical trials showed their mRNA vaccine was 90 percent effective in preventing Covid-19 symptoms and did not produce adverse side effects among thousands of volunteers.
> 
> 
> ...


So is there no way to reply to a post without it "Quoting" ?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> .... For me there is no Covid spreading in my area so why bother.


No* reported* Covid you mean. There is none here in Moalboal either but I will still get the vaccine as soon as a WHO approved one is available.

I want to be safe to travel.
I want to be safe in case someone brings it into the area.
I want to be safe in case the reporting is wrong, either intentionally or because mild cases have not gone for medical treatment.
I want to be safe from people with asymptomatic or non-diagnosed cases.

My big question right now is how will foreigners fit into any distribution scheme? Will we be gives same priority as a citizen of similar age, health etc? Will we be able to jump the queue by simply paying for it instead of free distribution? ( Will locals get free vaccine?) Will we be put to the end of the line with locals given the priority?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep, you can just type in the blank block below each thread and the quote won't show up. 

I don't understand how anyone is not affected by Covid it's a daily issue in our area and I live somewhat remote.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> My big question right now is how will foreigners fit into any distribution scheme? Will we be gives same priority as a citizen of similar age, health etc? Will we be able to jump the queue by simply paying for it instead of free distribution? ( Will locals get free vaccine?) Will we be put to the end of the line with locals given the priority?


I think foreigners and wealthy Filipinos should pay to get it first, and those funds should subsidize free vaccines for the locals.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm not a doctor nor have a science background aside from thinking but from what I am reading these vaccines are being pushed through without adhering to the normal protocols. These vaccines have only had 2 or max 3 months of testing and while looking promising could, in the future have little or negative value. Long term side effects, antibody duration (new improved shots in 6 months) etc. I am not an anti vaxer having through my life all shots (except flu shots) and my children the same but I have to wonder how and why these vaccines are being rammed through normal protocols.
I am going to continue to wear a mask and face shield, socially distance, high hygiene and wait until the proof is in the pudding.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> I am going to continue to wear a mask and face shield, socially distance, high hygiene and wait until the proof is in the pudding.


Exactly and that was my point. Whether you get the vaccine or not you will continue to wear a mask and face shield and go thru the procedures at each place you go. Nothing will change other than you are safer. But for me I can't travel due to MGCQ and I live in the provinces. I either already had Covid or will probably never get it here.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

The Pfizer vaccine needs to be stored at -70C, the other vaccine manufactured by Moderna needs only -20C


M.C.A. said:


> *Good News: *
> -The results of phase 3 clinical trials showed their mRNA vaccine was 90 percent effective in preventing Covid-19 symptoms and did not produce adverse side effects among thousands of volunteers.
> 
> 
> ...


The Pfizer vaccine needs to be stored at -70C. The other vaccine by Moderna needs only -20C.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

hogrider said:


> The Pfizer vaccine needs to be stored at -70C, the other vaccine manufactured by Moderna needs only -20C


There are a couple more vaccines out there but I'm not sure if they are as effective as 90% but I hope they finish up the testing and find something just as effective and only one shot needed.

I got the Anthrax string of 5 shots over 18 months so it appears certain viruses require a different approach even the Hepatitis C shot required 3 dosages.

But IAW the article from GMA most 3rd world countries are only set up for a -20C vaccine storage.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> There are a couple more vaccines out there but I'm not sure if they are as effective as 90% but I hope they finish up the testing and find something just as effective and only one shot needed.


 Pfizer themselves said at the release something like their result is an important step and a positive news to other vaccine developers built on same protein idea, so they TOGETHER can make it more compleete and get more clear result by more people are testing and using such. (Just from what I remember they SAID at TV news, so I can't copy and paste the text.)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's another twist:

So now these vaccines appear to be coming from, it looks like multiple sources if you read the headlines? Who's willing to take the Chinese vaccine and next British drug maker AstraZeneca or is the Vaccine from the US and Britain going to cost much more where the Chinese vaccination will be free or low cost... I know quit complaining and get your shot. Duterte allows advance payments, supply deals on COVID-19 vaccines


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

31% won't take a vaccine will likely have an impact on easing quarantine & travel restrictions.

November 19, 2020
66 percent said they are willing to get the vaccine while 31 percent said they are unwilling.
SOURCE: SWS: Over 60% of Pinoys willing to get COVID-19 vaccine


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

In the PI I would imagine that only the China vaccine and the Russian one will be available.

I heard that one issue is you could take one of these vaccines now (US, China, or any of them) and it might not be all that effective. Then if a better vaccine comes out in 6 months, it is possible that the ineffective vaccine you already took could block the newer vaccine from working. Not sure what to believe anymore.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

" Not sure what to believe anymore. " 
I believe iit's possible competitor say so to get biger share of the profit 

But I don't trust the vaccines, which got ready "to fast", because proper tests take long time... 
Even Pfizer, which got ready much later than some others, said a few days ago, the results they have got is only FIRST step and the result is rough so far, and more will be known by longer use, effects of more people will become known and by competitors with same protein idea vaccines will add results from their tests so there will be more people in these tests results.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

By the time it is available to us living here in the Philippines, it will have been given to millions in the USA, Europe and China so there will be a lot more data and knowledge of its side effects and effectiveness. We will have a good idea of its short term impacts but still will not know the long term impacts.

As long as WHO has approved the vaccine that I am getting I will take it knowing that there is a risk of having such a new vaccine. I believe that the risk associated with the vaccine will be a couple orders of magnitude less than the risk of getting Covid, especially outside of a major city.

I will not trust any vaccine that only haws one country's approval.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A lot of the shortening of the time is that a lot of the crap has been taken out, the testing has been the same but instead of the regulatory authorities taking months inbetween each phase they have got straight on with it for a change.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> By the time it is available to us living here in the Philippines, it will have been given to millions in the USA, Europe and China


 Yes. Swedish government announced this week they had got orders of vaccines to whole population confirmed, but I didn't hear/remember if they said anything about time frame for delivery. Perhaps they said during next year.


Gary D said:


> A lot of the shortening of the time is that a lot of the crap has been taken out, the testing has been the same but instead of the regulatory authorities taking months inbetween each phase they have got straight on with it for a change.


 I don't remeber if it was Pfizer, but one such company said in july they started 27 july phaze 3, which would take 3 months of testing. So it suit in time to be done and results put together when Pfizer announced their results recently.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Yes. Swedish government announced this week they had got orders of vaccines to whole population confirmed, but I didn't hear/remember if they said anything about time frame for delivery. Perhaps they said during next year.


Yes home markets will be fulfilled before anyone else gets a !ook in


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> A lot of the shortening of the time is that a lot of the crap has been taken out, the testing has been the same but instead of the regulatory authorities taking months in between each phase they have got straight on with it for a change.


Plus I've heard computer modeling capabilities we didn't have before when creating vaccines has really sped things up. Don't have to wait for a petri dish to grow something anymore I guess.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Plus I've heard computer modeling capabilities we didn't have before when creating vaccines has really sped things up. Don't have to wait for a petri dish to grow something anymore I guess.


I think that is because it's RNA bassed which can be modelled so making it much quicker to develop than the more conventional modified virus type.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> A lot of the shortening of the time is that a lot of the crap has been taken out, the testing has been the same but instead of the regulatory authorities taking months inbetween each phase they have got straight on with it for a change.


They are also overlapping the work needed. Instead of doing the tasks sequentially.

For example normally the companies would do trials, then a formal phase 3 trial, then the overseeing agencies would review the data, then the agencies would meet to discuss the data etc.

Now they are overlapping the stages, the overseeing agencies are looking at the preliminary data, they are accelerating the meeting schedules etc.

Hopefully this model will apply going forward, this will reduce the cost of developing new medicines as well as getting the cures to sick people faster reducing pain and suffering.

They are also making more use of emergency use authorizations to get the vaccines and medicines out the door faster.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> They are also overlapping the work needed. Instead of doing the tasks sequentially.
> 
> For example normally the companies would do trials, then a formal phase 3 trial, then the overseeing agencies would review the data, then the agencies would meet to discuss the data etc.
> 
> ...


Yes they are cutting corners and I believe the right corners. Unlike some would like us to believe.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I guess there is no reason to worry. China just said they have given their vaccine to over 1 Million people and there have been *Zero* infections and *Zero* symptoms. So the efficacy is 100% which is better than the measles and polio vaccines. shrug shoulders


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hear what you are saying Zep and not having a go at you but why would any one believe anything that China says these days? A country of 1.4 billion people that have 10 to 20 infections a day and no deaths reportedly since April 21st. The apparent source of C-19. How have they brought this under control and don't share their wisdom with the rest of the world?
Australia, other countries questioned China 6 or 7 months ago and now (I can only speak for Australia) have faced embargoes designed to affect Australia's economy but only the things they don't need, crayfish, (for gods sake) lumber, fresh produce while coal, iron ore they are still receiving with no problems. Our Australian reporters, boots on the ground fled China some weeks ago for fear of being locked up and charged with, what? Telling the truth?

OMO but I believe Australia should simply say no, if you want to change trade deals in a malignant self fulfilling way then we will give you nothing and sell to another or stockpile.
The country where C-19 started, hide their accountability to the world, sounds like another country in the region.

Where/what is this vaccine that China holds and won't share? Is it simply the next step in world dominance? While leading countries fight and suffer this pandemic its origin has been under control for 6 or 7 months in its apparent birthplace,,,,,,,,, or has it?
As said if China has this miraculous vaccine why aren't they selling/sharing it like they do with every thing else?

I'm sorry for the rant because I can't see that China has a vaccine nor do they have this problem under control or else they would sell it. Bigger things afoot? As said in another post, learning Mandarine is the next step.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I they are having no cases with local transmission, then the people in the study will also not get Covid, ergo 100% effective.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> I guess there is no reason to worry. China just said they have given their vaccine to over 1 Million people and there have been *Zero* infections and *Zero* symptoms. So the efficacy is 100% which is better than the measles and polio vaccines. shrug shoulders


I just don't have any trust for China they aren't transparent and hide things they also bully other nations that call them out, look whats happening to Australia now, their products and goods being heavily taxed or rotting due to extra Bureaucracy and it was due to Australia calling them out on Covid.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Now G20 countries agreed to poor countries will get a fair share of the vaccines - left to see if it wil be followed - 
and contribute to research treatments of allready ill people.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Lunkan said:


> Now G20 countries agreed to poor countries will get a fair share of the vaccines ....


Any bets that they define fair share as how much they can pay for?

I read of a study that showed that the world wide benefits were greater by a factor of about 2 if medical priorities were followed not just who could pay more for the vaccine.

However this did reduce the benefit to the richer nations so I am not holding my breath on it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Just a thought Rick (Manitoba) given what you say. "I they are having no cases with local transmission, then the people in the study will also not get Covid, ergo 100% effective."
So do they have a vaccine? (they won't share) or did C-19 miraculously disappear? When this started in Wuhan, they had 5 million visitors for an annual celebration, 3 to 4 million visitors from around China and other countries that dispersed thereafter and spread this pandemic to the rest of the world, provinces in China as well. Perhaps I'm wrong but as media is predominately state run and anchors from all around the world are fleeing or potentially locked up on trumped up charges one wonders the real state of affairs in China and many dictatorial countries.... OMO but there is absolutely no transparency in Chinas real situation and most likely caused by many countries taking them to account.
If they had a cure for this virus they would sell it, make it known and profit as they do,,,,, the negatives of this? The agenda?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I think a major issue will be the actual logistics of administering the vaccine. I read that UK is hoping to achieve 1million vaccinations a week. Even if they manage that, based on the need for 2 shots a month apart, it will take 2 years to get everybody vaccinated. Imagine how long it will take in Philippines.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

hogrider said:


> I think a major issue will be the actual logistics of administering the vaccine. I read that UK is hoping to achieve 1million vaccinations a week. Even if they manage that, based on the need for 2 shots a month apart, it will take 2 years to get everybody vaccinated. Imagine how long it will take in Philippines.


Exactly - I have to wait until Dec 29th to get my RFID sticker for the TPLEX. I tried to wait in line a few times prior to them having reservations but decided not to wait the 4-6 hours in the lines. Then when the reservations opened up the website was always down (overloaded?) and then finally I got thru and they are all full until my first option on Dec 29. TPLEX goes all RFID on Dec 1 so no entry for me..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Just a thought Rick (Manitoba) given what you say. "I they are having no cases with local transmission, then the people in the study will also not get Covid, ergo 100% effective."
> So do they have a vaccine? (they won't share) or did C-19 miraculously disappear? ....



Yes that's it, it miraculously "disappeared". 

It is amazing how fast a problem can "disappear" when you make those doing the reporting responsible for reporting "zero" cases.

Give them the "vaccine" and no one gets sick, easy peasy since no one was getting sick anyway.

/<sarcasm_ mode_off>


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Exactly - I have to wait until Dec 29th to get my RFID sticker for the TPLEX. I tried to wait in line a few times prior to them having reservations but decided not to wait the 4-6 hours in the lines. Then when the reservations opened up the website was always down (overloaded?) and then finally I got thru and they are all full until my first option on Dec 29. TPLEX goes all RFID on Dec 1 so no entry for me..


Zep get a fixer or someone in the family that needs a job, let them wait in line, I'm pretty sure they have people like that willing to wait in long lines for a 300 pesos.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Zep get a fixer or someone in the family that needs a job, let them wait in line, I'm pretty sure they have people like that willing to wait in long lines for a 300 pesos.


The Easytrip RFID is available on Lazada/Shopee which you then register online.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Zep get a fixer or someone in the family that needs a job, let them wait in line, I'm pretty sure they have people like that willing to wait in long lines for a 300 pesos.


You can buy the Easytrip RFID from Lazada/Shopee and register it online.





Easytrip Services Corporation Philippines


Contact




www.easytrip.ph


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*AstraZeneca's Oxford coronavirus vaccine is 70% effective on average, data shows









AstraZeneca's Oxford coronavirus vaccine is 70% effective on average, data shows


Drugmaker AstraZeneca announced on Monday that its experimental coronavirus vaccine has shown an average efficacy of 70% in its large scale trials -- the latest of several vaccine trials worldwide to post their results this month.




edition.cnn.com




*


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> *AstraZeneca's Oxford coronavirus vaccine is 70% effective on average, data shows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a little misleading. A single dose is about 70% effective, 2 doses is 90% effective. Actually you reach 90% with 1.5 doses.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> Any bets that they define fair share as how much they can pay for?


 I just heared it at TV News. Such groups often want to SOUND good, much better than the reality will be...


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Covid-19 immunization won’t be mandatory: Palace
November 23, 2020 
SOURCE: Covid-19 immunization won’t be mandatory: Palace


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Zep said:


> Exactly - I have to wait until Dec 29th to get my RFID sticker for the TPLEX. I tried to wait in line a few times prior to them having reservations but decided not to wait the 4-6 hours in the lines. Then when the reservations opened up the website was always down (overloaded?) and then finally I got thru and they are all full until my first option on Dec 29. TPLEX goes all RFID on Dec 1 so no entry for me..


My neighbor started a transport business when the provincial buses stopped operating. He traveled to DAU last week and got his RFID the same day, no appointment.

I got both Easytrip & Autosweep RFID's 2 months ago when there were no lines. 

Easytrip Services Corporation Philippines 

Welcome to Autosweep RFID


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Russia says Sputnik V virus vaccine 95% effective*
And it appears the cost is only $10 (8.40 eu) per shot. Russia says Sputnik V virus vaccine 95% effective


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> *Russia says Sputnik V virus vaccine 95% effective*
> And it appears the cost is only $10 (8.40 eu) per shot. Russia says Sputnik V virus vaccine 95% effective


During the presidential briefing the other day it was quoted as $25 per head total.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*'herd immunity' *
The government’s target supply of 50 million COVID-19 vaccines is not enough to achieve herd immunity as defined by the World Health Organization (WHO), according to Philippine Foundation for Vaccination (PFV).
Interviewed on Unang Hirit on Wednesday, PFV director Dr. Lulu Bravo said if the vaccination requires two doses, the supply can only cover 25 million out of the over 100 million Filipinos.








COVID-19 vaccine supplies assured to gov't not enough for 'herd immunity' —PFV exec


The 50 million COVID-19 vaccines that several manufacturers have assured the Philippines so far are not enough to achieve herd immunity as defined by the World Health Organization (WHO), according to Philippine Foundation for Vaccination (PFV).




www.gmanetwork.com


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> *'herd immunity' *
> The government’s target supply of 50 million COVID-19 vaccines is not enough to achieve herd immunity as defined by the World Health Organization (WHO), according to Philippine Foundation for Vaccination (PFV).
> Interviewed on Unang Hirit on Wednesday, PFV director Dr. Lulu Bravo said if the vaccination requires two doses, the supply can only cover 25 million out of the over 100 million Filipinos.
> 
> ...


Herd immunity is generally reach at about 70% immunisation


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd assume when they say 50 million vaccines that would mean 50 million complete two dose vaccines? idk


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I'd assume when they say 50 million vaccines that would mean 50 million complete two dose vaccines? idk


I think they mean 50 million single doses so 50 million would be 25 million people.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Well in the UK it's starting now, we have 800,000 doses of the pfizer vaccine arriving next week and it has passed the regulator so frontliners and aged vulnerable will be getting it from next week.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

CNN Philippines mentioned today that the Covid Vaccines will be approved by the FDA in January and will be available and in use by March of 2021.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*China's Sinovac still Philippines' top COVID-19 vaccine pick *

*








Despite bribery issue, China's Sinovac still PHL's top COVID-19 vaccine pick —Palace


The COVID-19 vaccine being developed by Chinese firm Sinovac remains the Philippines’ top pick for its immunization program despite bribery claims hounding the Beijing-based firm, Malacañang said Thursday.




www.gmanetwork.com




*


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> *China's Sinovac still Philippines' top COVID-19 vaccine pick *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I assume the queue for the Chinese vaccine is the shorter.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*DOH: Vaccine will prevent individual from getting severe infection*
Still on target for a March - April Vaccine that will target 20% of the population, more info. DOH: Vaccine will prevent individual from getting severe infection


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary D said:


> I think they mean 50 million single doses so 50 million would be 25 million people.


And that might be enough. Only those over say 50 need it anyway or those with a existing health condition. Then figure another 50% won't want a vaccine. So 25 to maybe 40M is all you will need.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

When they say doses they mean single doses. Vaccines that require two doses means you have to halve the number to get the number of people protected.

Any information on its availability ( and cost) for foreigners?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Russia warns citizens to avoid drinking for 2 months after vaccine shot*

Russian health experts warn the citizens to avoid drinking alcohol for two months after getting the Sputnik V vaccine shot, sources said. Anna Popova, the head of Rospotrebnadzor, Russia's consumer safety watchdog, advised that people should stop drinking alcohol at least two weeks before taking the first dose of the vaccine. Popov says that alcohol reduces the body’s ability to boost immunity. People will have to observe extra precautions during the 42 days it takes for the Sputnik V coronavirus vaccine to become effective, Tatiana Golikova Deputy Prime Minister said. "Russians will have to refrain from visiting crowded places, wear face masks, use sanitizers, minimize contacts and refrain from drinking alcohol or taking Immunol suppressant drugs," Golikova said in an interview to TASS News Agency. According to the World Health Organisation, Russia is the fourth-largest consumer of alcohol per person in the world. The average Russian consumes 15.1 litres of alcohol a year. According to the Russian health authorities, the country estimates that 1, 00,000 people have already been inoculated. Russia rolled out its vaccination last weekend in Moscow. Health officials say the Sputnik V vaccine is over 90 per cent effective, but reports say medical workers who have taken the shot have come down with COVID-19. Russian President Vladimir Putin has reportedly refused to take it, according to sources. Western experts have expressed skepticism at the speed at which the purported vaccine was developed and Russia hasn't provided any data to back up its claims for the shot. Russia has recorded the world's fourth-highest COVID-19 cases of over 2.5 million with 44,220 deaths from the virus, Johns Hopkins University and Medicine reported.


SHOW LESS


Sputnik V vaccine shot


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

"Russian health experts warn the citizens to avoid drinking alcohol for two months after getting the Sputnik V vaccine shot" 
Russians in general need to drink less alcohol 
(Countries from earlier Sovjet have the 4 worst alcohol consumtions per capita in Europe and earlier behind the wall countries have almost all of the worst positions...)

"Health officials say the Sputnik V vaccine is over 90 per cent effective, but reports say medical workers who have taken the shot have come down with COVID-19. "
That's not odd because 90 % isn't 100 %. (I doubt the Russian vaccine is as good as some others, because the Russian vaccine got ready some odd fast, because proper tests take time...)
And risk to get ill is much depening of how careful each person is. Perhaps some of the vaccinized get less careful...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Do you need a COVID-19 vaccine if you’ve already had the virus?*
*In short: It’s not totally clear — yet. But from what we do know, many experts are suggesting yes*








Do you need a COVID-19 vaccine if you’ve already had the virus?


Should those who have already contracted the novel coronavirus and recovered from it receive the vaccine?




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> *Do you need a COVID-19 vaccine if you’ve already had the virus?*
> *In short: It’s not totally clear — yet. But from what we do know, many experts are suggesting yes*
> 
> 
> ...


It all depends on how long the antibodies/ t-cell last for.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> It all depends on how long the antibodies/ t-cell last for.


I am thinking that we will need annual booster shots for ever from now on to prevent a resurgence of this virus.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

This aired in the UK last night which I found very interesting.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

So the vaccine was designed in a matter of hours 48 hrs with the Covid-19 genetic code.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> So the vaccine was designed in a matter of hours 48 hrs with the Covid-19 genetic code.


That's about the size of it. Vaccines are not new, something like 1000 years, so the recipe is well known. So 48hrs to treak the recipe is not a problem. Once they had the genetic code most of the heavg lifting had been done. It's a bit like building a house the sketch plan only takes a few hours, we all know what a house looks like, then it takes 10 weeks to build it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Amid evolving strains, COVID-19 vaccines likely need updates every 3 years, former FDA chief Gottlieb says*








Amid evolving strains, COVID-19 vaccines likely need updates every 3 years, former FDA chief Gottlieb says


Former Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Scott Gottlieb said Monday coronavirus vaccines will likely require updates every few years as surface proteins on the virus evolve to become unrecognizable to antibodies.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hilarious video on first vaccine recipient! Careful what ya wish for as the saying goes! Lol 🤣👹😲


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The Oxford Astra Zenica vaccine has just this morning been approved here in the UK. There has been the suggestion that they go with the first jab and delay the second so they can cover twice as many people. The booster is now to be given after 12 weeks. So UK roll your sleeves up Monday morning


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Angara says COVID-19 vaccine prices came from DOH*

In December, Angara bared a list of available vaccines worldwide and showed Sinovac’s price at P3,629 for two doses.

This is more expensive compared to Pfizer-BioNTech (P2,379); Gamaleya (P1,220); COVAX Facility (P854); AstraZeneca (P610); and Novavax (P366).

Some lawmakers then called on the government to reconsider the purchase of Sinovac vaccine doses because it was allegedly more costly and less effective.

Facing the hearing, coronavirus response officials Carlito Galvez and Vince Dizon said the Philippines may still turn its back on 25 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines manufactured by Chinese firm Sinovac.

“If the vaccine-expert panel does not recommend a certain vaccine, then the Philippine government will not purchase and will not administer the vaccine,” explained Dizon.

He added that the vaccine-expert panel had only included the seven vaccines, including Sinovac, in the portfolio of possible vaccines to be purchased and used based on an initial review of the data.*—LDF, GMA News*
Covid Pricing


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Progress reported on one-dose J&J vaccine; COVID-19 reinfections seen as rare*

An experimental COVID-19 vaccine from Johnson & Johnson produced protective antibodies against the novel coronavirus in 90% of 805 volunteers by 29 days, and that increased to 100% by day 57, according to data from an ongoing mid-stage study. 
Johnson & Johnson One Dose Vaccine for Covid 19


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The Department of Health has estimated that it needs around 12.9 Billion to meet the target of vaccinating at least 20% of the entire population for free. So... that means the cost of this for poorest of the poor will be free and good, but what about cost for the other 80% those with larger family's not considered poor and not rich either and one other country listed below as paying very little for the same vaccine.

Covid Pricing link from Inquirer

Lacson bares vaccine kickback attempt? “Perhaps if the Senate did not tackle the controversy on Sinovac and assuming the [supposed] original price of P3,629 or $38 per two doses or P1,814 equivalent to $19 per shot was followed, compared to the $5 [price] in Thailand, easily the price difference of 25 million doses would fetch $350 million or P16.8 billion [savings for the government or kickbacks for some people],” Lacson said in Filipino and English. The Manila Times


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Department of Health (Philippines)

*

DOH PRESS RELEASE
PR No: 2021-01-20-02
20 January 2021
------------------------------
PH RECEIVES CONFIRMATION OF COVAX PARTICIPATION; SOH, VACCINE CZAR INSPECT 3 COLD CHAIN FACILITIES IN PREPARATION FOR ROLLOUT
Joint Press Release | 20 January 2021
The Philippines today received the country’s confirmation of participation in the COVID-19 vaccine financing instrument, COVAX Facility - Advance Market Commitment (AMC). The COVAX Facility is a global procurement mechanism which invests in a broad portfolio of promising vaccine candidates to support their research, development, and manufacturing. With the country’s participation in the COVAX Facility, the country is set to receive vaccines in the first quarter of this year.
As part of the preparations for the COVID-19 vaccine deployment, Health Secretary Francisco Duque III and Vaccine Czar Secretary Carlito Galvez, Jr. today visited three cold storage facilities that can potentially be used in the first wave of COVID-19 vaccine roll-out. The inspection was carried out to ensure that the cold chain facilities will meet the storage requirement of vaccines prior to its distribution to identified vaccination sites. The cold chain facilities visited were the First Pioneer Distribution Center of UNILAB located in Biñan City, Laguna, the Research Institute of Tropical Medicine (RITM) in Muntinlupa City, and the Zuellig Pharma Corporation in Parañaque City.
According to UNILAB, their cold storage facility has a temperature range of +2 to +8 °C and can store a maximum of five million doses of vaccines. Meanwhile, Zuellig Pharma reported that its facilities can accommodate pharmaceutical products with temperature requirements ranging between -80°C to +25 °C. Zuellig further noted that its +2 to +8 °C cold rooms can store up to 629 million doses in various warehouses, its -15 to -25 °C walk-in freezers can hold up to 40 million doses, and its 14 ultra-cold freezers with -80 to -70 °C temperature range has the capacity to store up to 6.5 million doses.
“The vaccine cluster, on behalf of the government, is grateful to UNILAB and Zuellig Pharma for partnering with the government in further strengthening the country’s capacity to curb the pandemic. We also express our commitment to ensure continued support for RITM in its preparations to receive vaccines,” Sec. Galvez said.
RITM Director Dr. Celia Carlos revealed that RITM currently has four cold rooms with a +2 to +8 °C temperature range, one -20 °C walk-in freezer, and two borrowed ultra-low temperature freezers with a -70 to -80 °C temperature range. Presently, RITM commits its ultra-low temperature storage facility.
With this, Sec. Galvez recommended the constitution of another team at the RITM exclusively handling the COVID-19 vaccine deployment, adding that a separate team for EPI (Expanded Program of Immunization) vaccines is ideal for an uninterrupted focus and roll-out of both immunization programs.
Sec. Duque, on the other hand, noted that apart from cold chain facilities, the vaccine cluster is also in talks with third-party logistics providers to ensure efficiency of the entire supply chain management of COVID-19 vaccines, from the receipt of vaccines from the COVAX Facility to its deployment.
“All of these preparations that we are undertaking are aimed at ensuring that the country is ready to receive, store, and mobilize the COVID-19 vaccines that will come from the COVAX Facility. We extend our thanks to our partners for their continued support to improve our cold storage capacity. We cannot make this endeavor a success if the government and the private sector work in silos. Our response has always been a whole-of-government, whole-of-society, whole-of-system approach,” Sec. Duque said.
###



Official Philippine DOH Facebook page


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Today I got a SUPRICE vaccination  from Swedish "baranggay"! 
They had asked a month ago if I wanted to get one, but they hadn't told anything about when.

Left to see if I will get any bad side effects. So far just a bit numb at the upper arm I got it in. 
I forgot to ask which brand. Will get next 3 weeks from now.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I hear we have another variant going around making five including the original. We now have the Californian variant which looks highly transmissible and is accounting for 25% of the local Californian cases.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Covid-19 Pill Shows Promise in Preliminary Testing*
The pill, which is being developed by Ridgeback Biotherapeutics LP and Merck & Co., significantly reduced infectious virus in subjects in a mid-stage study after five days of treatment, Ridgeback is reporting at a virtual meeting of infectious-disease scientists Saturday.

Link to full story


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Molnupiravir, by Merck (Pill that stops the virus from reproducing) a little more on this new pill currently in testing trials.

The drug would function as an at-home, five-day treatment, similar to Tamiflu, to stop the virus from reproducing before causing major damage. Siegel said the therapeutic could come to market in as little as four to five months.

Full story link


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

But does it prevent someone from catching or spreading the virus, not a vaccine then.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

they have determine that the vaccine does not have to be kept at low freezing temperatures. The experts found out the serum could be kept at refrigerator temp. without going bad. They also keep the needles in a tray all day long at the vaccination sites. When I got mine at the VA clinic the needles were just laying in a tray. I got both my shots now. This has only been going on for a year now and the experts are still trying to figure things out. I THINK THEY HAVE DONE A GREAT JOB SO FAR!!!!!

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey gary D,

the experts here in the states do believe after a person gets both vaccines they are less likely to pass the virus on to someone else. Also, if they would get the virus it should be mild systems or none at all. Remember this is a whole new ball game for the experts to figure out. I think they have done a great job so far. In a year they have gotten a vaccine and also new knowledge on the effects of the virus and shots.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ireland suspends Oxford vaccine rollout over clot fears*

*LONDON* – Following similar moves by other EU countries last week, Ireland on Sunday suspended the rollout of the Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccine over fears of serious blood clots.

After consulting with the Norwegian Medicines Agency on Saturday and discussions with the Health Products Regulatory Authority, the Department of Health decided to suspend the use of the Oxford vaccine.

“The National Immunisation Advisory Committee (NIAC) has recommended that the administration of Covid-19 Vaccine AstraZeneca be temporarily deferred from this morning, Sunday 14 March.” the department said in a statement.

“This recommendation has been made following a report from the Norwegian Medicines Agency of four new reports of serious blood clotting events in adults after vaccination with Covid-19 Vaccine AstraZeneca,” it added.

The Irish government said the move was a cautionary measure and will await further information and tests.

On Thursday, Denmark and Norway suspended the rollout and use of the Oxford vaccine after reports of a small number of blood clots. Austria and Italy quickly followed suit.

Separately, in the UK by the end of Sunday, 4,618 people had a confirmed positive test of the virus, bringing this week’s total to 39,918, down 4.9 percent from the last seven days.

On Sunday 52 deaths were reported within 28 days of testing positive for the virus. Between March 8 and March 14, there were 1,015 deaths within 28 days of testing, a drop of 31.4 percent from the previous week.

Nearly 24.2 million people had gotten their first dose of the vaccine by the end of March 13, and over 1.58 million the second dose. Vaccines are currently administered in two doses, 21 days apart. _*(Anadolu) *_

Link to full article


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

That's the way to scare people with misinformation, The Norwegian government have suspended use but also stated that they thought it unlikely the vaccine was the cause and the level of instances of blood clots did not exceed the expectations amongst the normal population. Also that article got the dose regime wrong, it's not 21 days between doses it's 12 weeks. I wonder how many needless excess deaths there will be whilst that faff about.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

More research needs to be done but a concern for me is that these Covid vaccines might cause some people blood clots or blood clots in adults it is a small dose of the disease (vaccine) and this disease is known to cause blood clots.

Euro News Link


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> More research needs to be done but a concern for me is that these Covid vaccines might cause some people blood clots or blood clots in adults it is a small dose of the disease (vaccine) and this disease is known to cause blood clots.
> 
> Euro News Link


You cannot get covid from the vaccine, there's no virus live dead or otherwise in the vaccine, apart from perhaps one of the Chinese vaccines which I believe is an old fashioned dead virus. The worst you could get from the AZ perhaps is an urge to eat bananas.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Several EU Countries have banned as of this morning news.

Fred


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> You cannot get covid from the vaccine, there's no virus live dead or otherwise in the vaccine, apart from perhaps one of the Chinese vaccines which I believe is an old fashioned dead virus. The worst you could get from the AZ perhaps is an urge to eat bananas.


 I heared in Sweden
AZ can give serious blood cluggs. 
AZ told they will deliver only half as much as agreed.
Sweden want no more AZ.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> I heared in Sweden
> AZ can give serious blood cluggs.
> AZ told they will deliver only half as much as agreed.
> Sweden want no more AZ.


If you read the original article from Norway they say they don't think there is an association between the vaccine and the bloods clots, the level of which is not above what is expected in the general population. They vaccinated 3 million people and one dies, pretty unlucky for that one person but what about the 100s or thousands that die whilst they delay.
There has been pushback again the AZ right from the start, big pharma must be really pissed when someone comes along selling at cost when they make 10s of dollars.
Also what about the thousands of Israelis who caught covid after having the pfizer jab.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> If you read the original article from Norway they say they don't think there is an association between the vaccine and the bloods clots, the level of which is not above what is expected in the general population. They vaccinated 3 million people and one dies, pretty unlucky for that one person but what about the 100s or thousands that die whilst they delay.
> There has been pushback again the AZ right from the start, big pharma must be really pissed when someone comes along selling at cost when they make 10s of dollars.
> Also what about the thousands of Israelis who caught covid after having the pfizer jab.


Wasn't it brought out that you would test positive for Covid with any Vaccine, because of the antibodies. And did the Pfizer Vaccine cause symptoms? Isn't that the worry the symptoms, such as high temperature, blood clots, difficulty breathing, loss of taste and smell.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Wasn't it brought out that you would test positive for Covid with any Vaccine, because of the antibodies. And did the Pfizer Vaccine cause symptoms? Isn't that the worry the symptoms, such as high temperature, blood clots, difficulty breathing, loss of taste and smell.


The pcr tests for antigens not antibodies so it doesn't give a positive result after receiving the vaccine. The problem in Israel was that there was a spike in cases in the first two weeks after receiving the vaccine where no immunity would have appeared so all down to a change of behaviour.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

we now have 3 companies making the vaccine here. Pfizer, Moderna and Johnson and Johnson. The experts now think only one shot for Moderna and Pfizer is needed. We have to remember that it has only been a year of testing and figuring out the results. I think the government has done a good job.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> we now have 3 companies making the vaccine here. Pfizer, Moderna and Johnson and Johnson. The experts now think only one shot for Moderna and Pfizer is needed. We have to remember that it has only been a year of testing and figuring out the results. I think the government has done a good job.
> 
> art


The j&j vaccine is the same technology as the AZ and a single dose looks about the same as a single dose of the AZ, there are trials going on looking to giving two doses of the j&j.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary,

what does AZ stand for here?

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Today Sweden announced AZ vaccination is temporary haulted. Will be meeting about it Thursday.

AZ is suspected can make problem in the blood system. Few get blood clugs and don't stop bleeding if bleed so can get serious inner bleeding too. Pfizer has the first too but not the second.



art1946 said:


> what does AZ stand for here?


 Astra Zenecs.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hi Lunkan, thanks for the info on AZ. I have had both Pfizer shots at the VA a month ago.
art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here in the UK we have given about 26 million shots, about equal betreew Astra Zenica and Pfizer. Reports of blood clots have been about equal between the two. The axiom still stands, the best vaccine is the one in your arm.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

The experts say by July the USA will still only be 70% vaccinated. What a long drawn out process. They still don't know for sure how long the antibodies will last in the body before we get a booster shot again. They do know the virus is not going away. Just like the yearly flu season. It is here to stay. We have 40,000 death a year here during the flu season. Nothing is said about those figures. I get a flu shot every year from the VA clinic. I guess the virus shot will be each year also.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Only time will tell how long the antibodies will last, the people in the early trials will be monitored for a year minimum for such things. About 30 years ago I received a hep B jab which was good for 10 year, at the 10 year mark they decided it would last 20 years, 30 years on still going strong. Here in the UK they are talking about covid boosters in the autumn but I think that is more due to tweaking for variants.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary----Yeah you are correct about the booster shots. Just like the flu here in the states each year. they change the shot some to be effective on the different strains of flu each year. So, they will have to do the same thing with the virus vaccine when new variants develop each year. The experts are saying the virus is not going away. Just like the flu we get here each winter. I guess to be safe from it we will need shots every year to be protected.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Now it appears Sinovac isn't a good option for Seniors so wouldn't this be an issue for many of us Expats?
*Hontiveros hits plan to use Sinovac vaccine on seniors as ‘reckless and hypocritical’*

Senator Risa Hontiveros on Thursday slammed the plan raised by the National Task Force (NTF) Against COVID-19 to vaccinate senior citizens with the vaccine manufactured by Sinovac Biotech.


The Food and Drug Administration has only recommended the Sinovac jab for healthy individuals aged 18 to 59.

In a statement, Hontiveros said giving CoronaVac to senior citizens, despite not being suitable for them, is "intentional malpractice."

"This is another reckless and hypocritical proposal by the NTF and our highest government officials," she said.

"The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) already made a clear recommendation for Sinovac when it issued an Emergency Use Approval (EUA). CoronaVac is not for senior citizens," she added.

Defense Secretary Delfin Lorenzana and Health Secretary Francisco Duque III both earlier said they would not be taking the Sinovac vaccine, due to being senior citizens. President Rodrigo Duterte also said he would not be taking the vaccine due to his doctor's advice, but that he plans to get vaccinated with another Chinese-made vaccine.

NTF chief implementer and vaccine czar Secretary Carlito Galvez Jr. said Wednesday said the Philippines is looking to give CoronaVac to the 4 to 9 million senior citizens in the masterlist.

He said Sinovac had very limited side effects and there is not much wastage on them.

The Chinese drug maker is looking to conduct a clinical trial of its vaccine on elderly Filipinos.

Hontiveros urged the government not to put the safety of senior citizens in danger just to say that they were given COVID-19 vaccines.

"Our officials seem at peace with 'pwede na' at 'basta nagawa' which is why one year later, we're the only country in the whole Southeast Asia that has an upsurge in cases," she said.

"We will take even more steps backwards if we force the most vulnerable sector in the pandemic to take a vaccine that is not recommended for them. Let's start walking in the right direction before things get worse," she added. *— BM, GMA News*

GMA News Sinovac story link


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Research is on going regarding the AZ and blood clots. It appears that the blood c!ots seen are a very rare type that effects the sinuses in the brain. The six case were all young to middle age women. This is all very tentative at the moment but this problem is also associated with oral contraception. Putting two and two together and coming up with five I wonder if there is a correlation.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Some of the information about the Pfizer vaccine is not correct. they now found out it can be kept in just an ordinary refrigerator. Does not have to be in such low temperature. Also, the first shot is over 90% effective. I got the Pfizer shots at the VA clinic. the first one cause severe fatigue and every bone in my body ache. But it went away the next day. the 2nd shot only cause my arm to be sore at injection spot. Since the first shot was over 90% effective the second shot didn't do much. The think one shot will be good. This is still being tested. REMEMBER THEY HAVE ONLY HAD A YEAR TO FIND THINGS OUT.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes Art still early days. Its starting to look like single shots are more efficacious than previously thought, I guess because they were leaving a relatively small gap between 1st and 2nd shots. If it takes 4,5,6 weeks to reach full potency you don't see it with a 3 week gap. What we don't know yet is if the one shots lasts long enough without a booster.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary, your are right. They are not sure yet how long the shot last before needing a booster shot. They are still trying to figure that out.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I got the Pfizer shots at the VA clinic. the first one cause severe fatigue and every bone in my body ache. But it went away the next day. the 2nd shot only cause my arm to be sore at injection spot.


 Pfizer ffor me too The first was some similar for me. One day I were so tired so I had problem to even get to sit up at the bedside to pee in a bottle, but recovered in a day.
Second shot I got no problem at all though except a litle numb at the shot spot.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*AstraZeneca says vaccine 80% effective for elderly, no blood clot risk*
GMA News Link full article


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting Chart on Covid trial time lines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Low-dose aspirin cuts severe coronavirus risk, study suggests*

After adjusting for several factors, the team found that aspirin was associated with a 44% decreased risk of ventilation, a 43% decreased risk of ICU admission, and a 47% reduction in in-hospital mortality. 

Complete article Fox news link


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Scientists at the VA's Office of Research and Development in White River Junction, Vermont, have found that the vaccines can provide immunity for at least seven to nine months 

SOURCE: Groundbreaking VA Study Shows How Long COVID-19 Vaccine Immunity May Last


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Joe---Glad to see this information about how many months the vaccine should last. I have gotten both my shots. I also read info on getting a booster shot on Sept of this year. I am not sure getting 3 shots will create more antibodies. But, if they offer the shot in Sept at the VA I will get it. I feel fairly safe now with the 2 shots from Pfizer.

Not only do I have the 2 shots but I still keep safe distance when possible and I also wear my mask.

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

art1946 said:


> Hey Joe---Glad to see this information about how many months the vaccine should last. I have gotten both my shots. I also read info on getting a booster shot on Sept of this year. I am not sure getting 3 shots will create more antibodies. But, if they offer the shot in Sept at the VA I will get it. I feel fairly safe now with the 2 shots from Pfizer.
> 
> Not only do I have the 2 shots but I still keep safe distance when possible and I also wear my mask.
> 
> art


If these scientists are correct; "immunity for at least seven to nine months", one has to wonder how this will impact the PI & other countries opening up to tourism. 

Also, what now happens to a goal of achieving "herd immunity" ? Those already vaccinated will have to receive a subsequent shot after 7 to 9 months. This will likely be a huge logistical challenge for many countries. Meanwhile, beside receiving the vaccine and future vaccines, infection to Covid will be a contributing factor to "herd immunity".
SOURCE: Herd immunity and COVID-19 (coronavirus): What you need to know


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Low-dose aspirin cuts severe coronavirus risk, study suggests


Low-dose aspirin could help keep coronavirus patients off of ventilators, decrease their chances of requiring admission to the intensive care unit and lower the risk of in-hospital death, according to the findings of a new study.




www.foxnews.com





Low-dose aspirin could help keep coronavirus patients off of ventilators, decrease their chances of requiring admission to the intensive care unit and lower the risk of in-hospital death, according to the findings of a new study.

Researchers with George Washington University in a study published last week in the journal Anesthesia & Analgesia found that the affordable and readily available drug likely prevents small blood clots, ultimately protecting COVID-19 patients’ lungs, they said.

For the study, the team looked at the medical records of more than 400 patients who were admitted to GW Hospital, the University of Maryland Medical Center, Wake Forest Baptist Medical Center, or Northeast Georgia Health System between March and July 2020. Some of the patients (about 24%) received aspirin within the first day of their admission to one of the hospitals or had taken it in the seven days before they were admitted. About 76% did not take aspirin in the study.









Aspirin Use Is Associated With Decreased Mechanical... : Anesthesia & Analgesia


dmission, and in-hospital mortality. METHODS: A retrospective, observational cohort study of adult patients admitted with COVID-19 to multiple hospitals in the United States between March 2020 and July 2020 was performed. The primary outcome was the need for mechanical ventilation. Secondary...




journals.lww.com





I'm already taking Low Dose Aspirin since a 2016 angioplasty procedure.
It will also reduce the risk of any blood clotting.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Regarding Availability. Five DSWD personnel just departed my house. They are using the recent census to visit houses of those who are 60 and above to register them for Covid Vaccine shots. They stated that even though I am a foreigner, I am eligible to receive the shot free of charge because my name is in the census. They asked was I decided, undecided or do not want the shot. They looked at my drivers license, asked if i was enrolled in PHIL Health because they need a PHIL Health number. Wife told them I'm on her account as a beneficiary and they accepted her number. They said 3 brands are available, not sure which one I will get. They told the wife they will contact her when the shot will be administered.

PhilHealth number among 'unique identifiers' for COVID-19 vaccination
SOURCE: PhilHealth number among 'unique identifiers' for COVID-19 vaccination


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Regarding Availability. Five DSWD personnel just departed my house. They are using the recent census to visit houses of those who are 60 and above to register them for Covid Vaccine shots. They stated that even though I am a foreigner, I am eligible to receive the shot free of charge because my name is in the census.


Interesting, last year we performed the census interview, so hopefully I'll get a free shot but I'm only 58.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tiz said:


> Low-dose aspirin cuts severe coronavirus risk, study suggests
> 
> 
> Low-dose aspirin could help keep coronavirus patients off of ventilators, decrease their chances of requiring admission to the intensive care unit and lower the risk of in-hospital death, according to the findings of a new study.
> ...


Heard vitamin D also helps which we take daily.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Heard vitamin D also helps which we take daily.


 Being in the sun the body make Vitamin D for free


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Netherlands halts use of AstraZeneca vaccine for people under 60*

Dutch agency Lareb, which tracks medication side effects, said earlier on Friday that it has received five reports of extensive thrombosis with low platelet counts after vaccinations with the AstraZeneca vaccine, including in a woman who died.

Lareb said the events had occurred 7 to 10 days after vaccination.

"These are women between 25 and 65 years old. Three patients had extensive pulmonary embolisms. One died and one also had a brain hemorrhage," it said. Full story -

Full story link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Experts warn of possible brain, liver, kidney damage, even death from ivermectin*

Two experts on Tuesday warned of the possible dangers from ivermectin following calls for health authorities to authorize the antiparasitic drug's use on COVID-19 cases.

Infectious disease expert Dr. Edsel Salvana said a high dose of ivermectin could lead to brain damage or even death.

Full story GMA News Link


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Pharmaceutical firm Johnson & Johnson has asked Philippine health regulators to authorize its single-dose COVID-19 vaccine for emergency use, the Food and Drug Administration said Monday.
Johnson & Johnson applies for emergency use of single-dose jab in Philippines








J&J seeks EUA for Janssen vaccine


Barely three weeks after it was listed for emergency use against COVID-19 by the World Health Organization, Janssen of Johnson & Johnson has filed an application for emergency use authorization with the Food and Drug Administration.




www.philstar.com


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Vaccine queue calculator shows when one can get shots vs. COVID-19*


The calculator also showed that a 30-year-old who's not a frontline health worker and who doesn't have any comorbidity, is expected to get his or her first vaccine dose between June 12 and April 23, 2022.

The second dose may be expected between January 2, 2022 and May 14, 2022.

Full story Link


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

*Chinese vaccines ‘don’t have very high protection rates,’ top health official admits*

"The effectiveness of a Sinovac vaccine at preventing symptomatic infections was found to be as low as 50.4% by researchers in Brazil, near the 50% threshold at which health experts say a vaccine is useful. By comparison, the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine has been found to be 97% effective"









Chinese vaccines 'don't have very high protection rates,' top health official admits


China's top disease control official says the effectiveness of China's Covid-19 vaccines is low and the government is considering mixing them to get a boost.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking like the Janssen vaccine is giving blood clots, hardly surprising as it is especially the same as the Astra Zenica vaccine.

*PRAC investigating thromboembolic events after vaccination with COVID-19 Vaccine Janssen*
PRAC has started a review of a safety signal to assess reports of thromboembolic events (formation of blood clots, resulting in the obstruction of a vessel) in people who received COVID-19 Vaccine Janssen.
Four serious cases of unusual blood clots with low blood platelets have been reported post-vaccination with COVID-19 Vaccine Janssen. One case occurred in a clinical trial and three cases occurred during the vaccine rollout in the USA. One of them was fatal.
COVID-19 Vaccine Janssen is currently only used in the USA, under an emergency use authorisation. COVID-19 Vaccine Janssen was authorised in the EU on 11 March 2021. The vaccine rollout has not started yet in any EU Member State but is expected in the next few weeks. These reports point to a ‘safety signal’, but it is currently not clear whether there is a causal association between vaccination with COVID-19 Vaccine Janssen and these conditions. PRAC is investigating these cases and will decide whether regulatory action may be necessary, which usually consists of an update to the product information.
EMA will further communicate once the evaluation has concluded.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So they are scheduling vaccine shots here in the provinces of Tarlac. Seems odd as there are very few cases here and the virus is running wild in Manila. My guess is even though they are scheduling them it will still be months to 6 months before they administer them here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> So they are scheduling vaccine shots here in the provinces of Tarlac. Seems odd as there are very few cases here and the virus is running wild in Manila. My guess is even though they are scheduling them it will still be months to 6 months before they administer them here.


Zep is this for front liners first though? We got our vaccines last month and it was for Health Care Providers and some front liners.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> Zep is this for front liners first though? We got our vaccines last month and it was for Health Care Providers and some front liners.


No this was for seniors 60 and older. Said they had the Sinovac vaccine. I am guessing though it will be many months before any injections start. No way they would be doing us before Manila.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

We had our Covid Vaccines today in the Los Banos uni grounds total time from entrance to finish 10 different stations ! Was 90 minutes
Blood pressure taken 5 times , no cost !


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Well they did vaccinate all residents here in this little town over the age of 60 yesterday. Took the wife 3 hours of waiting in line. They seem to think I could get mine next month (I am 58).

I will probably wait until they have other vaccine options other than the SinoVac. What ever I take I would want to have assurance that it is good for some of these different strains that are coming out. The SinoVac at 50% efficacy is even less effective on the strains.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Well they did vaccinate all residents here in this little town over the age of 60 yesterday. Took the wife 3 hours of waiting in line. They seem to think I could get mine next month (I am 58).
> 
> I will probably wait until they have other vaccine options other than the SinoVac. What ever I take I would want to have assurance that it is good for some of these different strains that are coming out. The SinoVac at 50% efficacy is even less effective on the strains.


Interesting Zep, I'm also 58 years old and if they offer the shot I'll take it because you also get another shot later and probably another brand and it sounds like booster shots every year. I realize the SinoVac shot might be only 50% effective but it could be the difference in a severe sickness.

I also will take the Aspilet aspirin for a month just in case of blood clots.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Swollen lymph nodes following COVID-19 vaccination could mean you already had virus, study suggests*

Fox news link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Scientists back Brazil over Russian COVID vaccine import ban*
GMA News Link


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So I am registered to get the next round of the covid vaccine and yesterday I am told that I cannot get the shot because I had a series of rabies shots about 9 months ago. I am like WTF are these people talking about? I search google and cannot find anything about interference between the rabies vaccine and a covid vaccine. 

I swear these Barangay or Municipality workers make up stories and it becomes "law" around here. There was an apparent death of a 90 year old a few days after her second injection and now a bunch of the locals don't want the vaccine.

I guess I am just going to go to the US and get the vaccine later this year after my 13a is approved.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> So I am registered to get the next round of the covid vaccine and yesterday I am told that I cannot get the shot because I had a series of rabies shots about 9 months ago. I am like WTF are these people talking about? I search google and cannot find anything about interference between the rabies vaccine and a covid vaccine.
> 
> I swear these Barangay or Municipality workers make up stories and it becomes "law" around here. There was an apparent death of a 90 year old a few days after her second injection and now a bunch of the locals don't want the vaccine.
> 
> I guess I am just going to go to the US and get the vaccine later this year after my 13a is approved.


I think September is going to be the deadline to vaccinate workers 18 - 59 so unless you have comorbidities or over the age of 60 the vaccine isn't available to you yet and this vaccine is new so there's not enough information on drug interaction but I'm pretty sure by the end of the year the vaccine wil begin to roll out for everyone.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Zep said:


> So I am registered to get the next round of the covid vaccine and yesterday I am told that I cannot get the shot because I had a series of rabies shots about 9 months ago. I am like WTF are these people talking about? I search google and cannot find anything about interference between the rabies vaccine and a covid vaccine.
> 
> I swear these Barangay or Municipality workers make up stories and it becomes "law" around here. There was an apparent death of a 90 year old a few days after her second injection and now a bunch of the locals don't want the vaccine.
> 
> I guess I am just going to go to the US and get the vaccine later this year after my 13a is approved.


You have to remember this is the Pilippines ! Where rules do not apply 100% i am 74yrs old and over the age that i am allowed to go shopping etc, but the rules in one store Robinsons for example say i am not allowed to enter ! Just pop along the road to Waltermart no problem ! Even ace Hardware in Nuvali say i am too old but Robinsons Handyman no problem ! Hd both my injections which was very efficent !


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I got the Astra Zenica shot in Moalboal a couple weeks ago, scheduled for second jab 2 months after first.

no cost, only had tom show passport with visa.


----------

